# Disney questions



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Leaving on a family trip to Disney in a month. We have most of the days booked, but I would like to take along a travel rod and try a little bassin around the resort (we are staying on the property, no rental car) in the early mornings/late evenings. There appears to be a canal that runs around the the area of the hotel we are staying at. Looking for advice on a few lures to take around this time of year. Was planning on a pack of senko's, a couple frogs and a spinnerbait or 2. Any suggestions/advice ?


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Did you contact them about fishing? When I was their you had to book a boat and guide for all day or half day trips. Wish you the best and the disney world you will not do the whole park in 7 days.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

No I havent contacted them about fishing... I have read elsewhere on the web, as well as here, that it was ok early and late in the day? I was hopin to kill some time in the early mornings, as I am an early riser, and the wife and kids will be sleeping for a while after I wake up. 

Thanks for the good wishes, we only have 5 days there. I have heard from friends and realtives that its a great time.


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Well my friend...take a bus and go to Fort Wilderness and get off at the trading post. There is a fishing lake and stream to fish there where fishing is allowed and the water is filled with Disney magic.....will make for a fun day. This is the same waters that you pay big bucks for to go fishing with a guide but it is free fishing..


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention. You can catch free buses at any hotel or shopping area that connect to the Fort Wilderness bus system. The bus driver will tell you how to connect or there are usually bus route schedules at the bus stops...best day of free catching at Disney


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Visited Disney twice with the family and always got up at dawn to fish. All you really need are an assortment of worms rigged any way you want. There are some real monster bass in those waters.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Much Everyone. It will be nice to chase a few fishes in January without waders and 3 jackets and standing in a river with water that is 35 degrees. .


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I would do it early in your trip. One thing I learned real quick is those parks will wear you out. You might not be an early riser after the first couple days. It is a fun trip for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

A group of us are going down on the 27th for a week as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Good Times for sure, we stayed at Wilderness lodge across from Camp Disney and while waiting for the boat to Magic Kingdom you could see monster bass and bluegill under the docks but didnt have any gear. I wes gonna buy a cheap rod to fish but the taxi cab was outragous. also everything on Disney property is catch and release. Goodluck and Enjoy,,


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

JimmyZ said:


> I would do it early in your trip. One thing I learned real quick is those parks will wear you out. You might not be an early riser after the first couple days. It is a fun trip for sure. Enjoy!


X2 on that


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad this was posted! I'm taking the fam down late march in an RV and we're booked at Ft. Wilderness...Their website doesn't talk much about the bank fishing, so I'm glad to see it's doable without booking a guide. I'll have a full arsenal of gear with me


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Shakedown, The Bass down there are unreal just watch for Gators and snakes,,LOL,, 
I think the only info about fishing Disney was mostly a tourist trap to get you to buy into renting equiptment, no need for a guide, just go and have fun,,only thing you will may want is a boat and i dont know if they rent those?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

i read they have kayak rentals... wonder if they are available in the early mornings, that would be a cool way to get to hard to reach areas. Any ever rent a yak while there?


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

The only place you can fish from the bank is at port Orleans riverside and the fort wilderness campgrounds. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

check out my previous posts if they still exist. my buddy caught a 12lber at caribbean beach resort a few years ago. disney has incredible bass fishing

my advice: senkos and sexy shad rattletraps only. topwater in the early morning, spinnerbaits in windy conditions. that is all you'll need


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

F1504X4 said:


> The only place you can fish from the bank is at port Orleans riverside and the fort wilderness campgrounds.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey F150, how did you find this out? We are staying at Port Orleans -French Quarter. Might have to walk over there to fish? They are next to each other. The French Quarter advertises fishing.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

We got to Disney and have family that lives down there...there is a place on Lake Toho that rents nice fishing boats (big flat bottoms with 50hp)...I love the challenge and consider myself a decent fisherman, so I like doing it myself. Its not real expensive and they supply everything you need besides baits and a pole. I did real well last winter trip (christmas) with 3/4oz rattle traps....caught 3 in the 7-10lb range on those in a certain area....but if you want numbers, go up in the canals that connect lakes and fish shiners with a float


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Leaving for Fort Wilderness this weekend...RV, rental golf cart and some fishing gear 

Is their a fee to fish, and are licenses required considering it's private property?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

WDW at spring break. Shake I'll pray for you. lol.
Been there 5 times and going for 6 this year. there are slow times to go.


----------

